# New entered apprentice



## David612 (Jul 17, 2017)

Hello,
Just wanted to introduce myself as last night I had my first degree in Canberra, Australia lodge 612 and although I remember so little of it the fellowship shown to me by my new brethren had been over whelming, I was really taken aback. 
We had many visiting worshipful masters and I have been invited to visit many lodges in the coming weeks, I'm really looking forward to getting started on my craft.


----------



## CLewey44 (Jul 17, 2017)

David612 said:


> Hello,
> Just wanted to introduce myself as last night I had my first degree in Canberra, Australia lodge 612 and although I remember so little of it the fellowship shown to me by my new brethren had been over whelming, I was really taken aback.
> We had many visiting worshipful masters and I have been invited to visit many lodges in the coming weeks, I'm really looking forward to getting started on my craft.


Congrats, brother!


----------



## David612 (Jul 17, 2017)

CLewey44 said:


> Congrats, brother!


Thank you brother. 
My only regret is not doing it sooner.


----------



## Glen Cook (Jul 17, 2017)

Welcome


----------



## Brother JC (Jul 17, 2017)

Greetings, and welcome! And congratulations!!


----------



## goomba (Jul 17, 2017)

Welcome to the site and the fraternity!


----------



## Bloke (Jul 17, 2017)

G'day Australia from Melbourne  I am a Past Master of two Victorian Lodges and am please to see another Aussie here !

Drop me a line of you ever come to Melbourne !


----------



## David612 (Jul 17, 2017)

Bloke said:


> G'day Australia from Melbourne  I am a Past Master of two Victorian Lodges and am please to see another Aussie here !
> 
> Drop me a line of you ever come to Melbourne !


Will do, thank you for the kind welcome brother.
I have been advised to do all the visiting I can, with 6 local lodges I'd like to get to all of them soon but my business does take me around from time to time so I may just take you up on that.


----------



## Bloke (Jul 17, 2017)

David612 said:


> Will do, thank you for the kind welcome brother.
> I have been advised to do all the visiting I can, with 6 local lodges I'd like to get to all of them soon but my business does take me around from time to time so I may just take you up on that.


You'd be most welcome and visiting is very good advice.

Mother Lodge meets on 2nd Thurs, another lodge on 1st Sat (but known to change, in Aug we're in Tassie). Both are fairly close to Melbourne CBD and public transport.


----------



## David612 (Jul 18, 2017)

I was presented with 2 lapel pins through the night and was advised that we as masons should wear them whenever we feel we want too, I was taken aback as I had heard the square and compass should only be worn by master masons, that said the guidance given too me by all those I have met in the craft has been great and the intention of sparking conversation amoung people about the craft is a good thing in my mind.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Jul 18, 2017)

Congratulations Brother! As for not remembering much about the degree...welcome to the club, lol.


----------

